# How do I flounce off?



## Yellow Fang (21 May 2021)

It looks like it's harder to cancel your membership here than of Facebook. How do I become an ex-member?


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2021)

Yellow Fang said:


> It looks like it's harder to cancel your membership here than of Facebook. How do I become an ex-member?


Why?


----------



## CentralCommuter (21 May 2021)

Tell us in detail why you are leaving, so we can pore over it


----------



## CanucksTraveller (21 May 2021)

I'd go out in a blaze of glory, start a thread where you openly call some members ar***o*s, call the moderators sh**b*gs, tell everyone they're right wing old n*zis or left wing Tr*tsk**tes, and Bob's your non binary relative of your parent. You'll be gone by morning. I think one member left recently and permanently by suggesting a very racist thing, I believe it was bombing some northern towns. 

But why not stick around? I rather like your shtick and I enjoy your input. You're one of the less boring members.


----------



## Yellow Fang (21 May 2021)

I am peeved at Rickshaw Phil locking my People of Kent thread. That was from De Bello Gallico (Julius Ceasar). I was not particularly drunk when I posted it.


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2021)

Yellow Fang said:


> I am peeved at Rickshaw Phil locking my People of Kent thread. That was from De Bello Gallico (Julius Ceasar). I was not particularly drunk when I posted it.


Explain it to him then.


----------



## HMS_Dave (21 May 2021)

Reconsider. I almost flounced a while back. After reflection i probably could have conducted myself differently.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (22 May 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> Reconsider. I almost flounced a while back. After reflection i probably could have conducted myself differently.


Same here, it's often a heat of the moment thing isn't it... Two people here have wound me up recently but after a period of reflection I realised it was best to just ignore them rather than leave.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (22 May 2021)

Yellow Fang said:


> I am peeved at Rickshaw Phil locking my People of Kent thread. That was from De Bello Gallico (Julius Ceasar). I was not particularly drunk when I posted it.



Like others that have posted, I too very recently gave some thought to whether I wanted to remain on a site that had elements I found unacceptable, and this was made worse by the approach to the issue of those with the buttons. I'm sticking with it for now, but if I decide enough is enough, I'll simply not bother to post, rather than faff about trying to delete anything. From what I've seen, a thread questioning the actions on your post could be enough for your deletion being no choice of your own anyway. That for me is part of the issue.


----------



## shep (22 May 2021)

If you wanted to stop going into a Pub would you first go in and tell them "I'm not coming in here again"!

You just wouldn't go in, same here stop logging on.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 May 2021)

Yellow Fang said:


> I am peeved at Rickshaw Phil locking my People of Kent thread. That was from De Bello Gallico (Julius Ceasar). I was not particularly drunk when I posted it.


Damn, missed that....


----------



## PeteXXX (22 May 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> Damn, missed that....


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/people-of-kent.275409/

HTH


----------



## PaulSB (22 May 2021)

Yellow Fang said:


> I am peeved at Rickshaw Phil locking my People of Kent thread. That was from De Bello Gallico (Julius Ceasar). I was not particularly drunk when I posted it.


Yes, I can see why you would be. Whether it's worth leaving over is your choice.


----------



## alicat (22 May 2021)

shep said:


> If you wanted to stop going into a Pub would you first go in and tell them "I'm not coming in here again"!
> 
> You just wouldn't go in, same here stop logging on.



Except the OP wants to _*FLOUNCE!*_


----------



## Randomnerd (22 May 2021)

I too can see why you would want to go. and I think it would not be a flounce but a justified lave.

What if a quorum of members stood up in an I am Spartacus style? Couldn’t that warrant a rescinding of a thread lock. Like a forum VAR, where we ask for a review. Perhaps the button basher were themselves in drink, or had their eye a little off the ball? Aren’t referees human?

Have you gone yet?

What about unhooking for a bit. Take a breather. Come back refreshed. It is the internet. We will have all forgotten the fuss by Wednesday week, won’t we?


----------



## Randomnerd (22 May 2021)

And talking of a flounce is flouncing, by definition. So maybe you already feel better. We could all flounce with you for a weekend? And come back at an agreed time, to heat things up and show solidarity.


----------



## Phaeton (22 May 2021)

1. To "Flounce" you have to write a long diatribe as to why you are superior & to highlight the injustice as to why you are doing so.
2. To announce your "Flounce" prior to doing it means you've already lost the impetus therefore making a "Flounce" mute.
3. I'm confused as to why the post was locked so early, maybe it wasn't @Yellow Fang who was drunk?
4. A reference to where the transcript came from would be interesting.


----------



## Cycleops (22 May 2021)

Must admit I couldn’t really see the point of the ‘Kent’ post but didn’t think it was offensive. I should just forget about it and stick around, it’s always great to have somebody who thinks a bit differently and doesn’t post to a rigid agenda like many do.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 May 2021)

Hi folks,

I locked the thread because it was late on a Friday evening and I know from experience the the kind of clean up job that your mod team would wake up to if a question like "I am most particularly interested to know if you still share wives between you" is asked when people may have had a shandy or two.

The note I left was intended to be cheeky but I plainly missed that target and got the one marked "bloody rude" instead. I sincerely apologise for that.

I'm going to reopen the thread and remove my comment. Try to keep it clean everyone.

@Yellow Fang if you still want to close your account I can do that for you but I'd much rather you stuck around.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (22 May 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I locked the thread because it was late on a Friday evening


Maybe you were the one who should have been sleeping things off😘


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (22 May 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Maybe you were the one who should have been sleeping things off😘



Oh dear. What a way to respond to RP's gracious acknowledgement that maybe he didn't judge things quite right.


----------



## dave r (22 May 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I locked the thread because it was late on a Friday evening and I know from experience the the kind of clean up job that your mod team would wake up to if a question like "I am most particularly interested to know if you still share wives between you" is asked when people may have had a shandy or two.
> 
> ...



I understand your reasons for locking the thread, now you have reopened it how long do you think it will be before its locked again.


----------



## Rocky (22 May 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I locked the thread because it was late on a Friday evening and I know from experience the the kind of clean up job that your mod team would wake up to if a question like "I am most particularly interested to know if you still share wives between you" is asked when people may have had a shandy or two.
> 
> ...


I just want to say thank you Phil and the rest of the moderator team. You do a difficult job. It’s time consuming, you get no remuneration and often no thanks. I’ve written silly things and had them deleted. I’ve written serious things and had them deleted. Given your contribution to our pleasure, you’ll hear no complaints from me. Thank you


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (22 May 2021)

dave r said:


> I understand your reasons for locking the thread, now you have reopened it how long do you think it will be before its locked again.



The answer to that is within our control, not RP's.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 May 2021)

dave r said:


> I understand your reasons for locking the thread, now you have reopened it how long do you think it will be before its locked again.


Hopefully it'll run its course without needing that.


----------



## shep (22 May 2021)

alicat said:


> Except the OP wants to _*FLOUNCE!*_


Don't really know what that is, sorry.

Just read some old thread on 'Flouncing', I get it now. 😊


----------



## BoldonLad (22 May 2021)

Have you not gone yet @Yellow Fang ?


----------



## Rusty Nails (22 May 2021)

Rocky said:


> I just want to say thank you Phil and the rest of the moderator team. You do a difficult job. It’s time consuming, you get no remuneration and often no thanks. I’ve written silly things and had them deleted. I’ve written serious things and had them deleted. Given your contribution to our pleasure, you’ll hear no complaints from me. Thank you



I've had posts deleted that I couldn't remember writing. Usually late on a Thursday after the pub.


----------



## Rusty Nails (22 May 2021)

shep said:


> Don't really know what that is, sorry.



You had to be there to know what a real flounce is/was. Set the bar way too high to follow.


----------



## Yellow Fang (22 May 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Have you not gone yet @Yellow Fang ?


No, so far all I've done is change my web browser home page and clear my cookies so I don't get messaged by people like you, although I don't know if that will work yet.


----------



## keithmac (22 May 2021)

You've seen nothing until you've been on DIYnot!.

Saying that my start on here was embroiled in a h e l m e t thead but we won't go any further into that one!.


----------



## Pale Rider (23 May 2021)

Yellow Fang said:


> No, so far all I've done is change my web browser home page and clear my cookies so I don't get messaged by people like you, although I don't know if that will work yet.



You have your answers in this thread.

The mod has graciously coughed the thread closing job, and has told you he will obliterate you if that's what you want.

All it takes is a short private message in his direction and 'Yellow Fang' will be no more.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 May 2021)

Hasn’t he gone yet?


----------



## I like Skol (23 May 2021)

Who?


----------



## byegad (23 May 2021)

I'll be sorry to see you go, but if you're determined to go please make it a flounce to end all flounces.
I do like a good flounce complete with pointed but totally obscure references to things that most of us are totally unaware of and have not seen. Also some calling out of members that most of us ignore, and a final reference to paternity, religious affiliation, sexual orientation and politics of at least two people.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2021)

You have to write a very very very long essay, using big words and threatening the powers that be that the wrath of god will visit them 

Or you can just contact the mods and ask them to Deactivate your account.


----------



## yello (23 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You have to write a very very very long essay, using big words and threatening the powers that be that the wrath of god will visit them



Yes, it's that that puts me off flouncing. I just piss off for a bit.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 May 2021)

If the flounce isn’t good enough , you can’t leave. Welcome to hotel California


----------



## Blue Hills (23 May 2021)

Cycleops said:


> Must admit I couldn’t really see the point of the ‘Kent’ post but didn’t think it was offensive. I should just forget about it and stick around, it’s always great to have somebody who thinks a bit differently and doesn’t post to a rigid agenda like many do.


i couldn't understand the thing either.
Very bizarre.
Can't help but wonder if someone with impaired vision caused by gawd knows what misread "Kent" or was having stuff read to them by a beta version bot.

(I like kent a lot, ditto the other place at times)


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 May 2021)

@Yellow Fang 

I suggest you ask @Drago to mentor you through the process, both being a flouncing nobber *and* believing that France is an island in Kent. 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/odd-factoids.226501/page-42#post-5058794


----------



## HMS_Dave (23 May 2021)

Why not burn the CC flag after a long propaganda video? Better still, ive noticed some selling some CC cycling clothes recently, buy and burn them and do people a favour...


----------



## irw (24 May 2021)

I like Skol said:


> Who?



RONNIE F*^@....oh, err, sorry, wrong thread!


----------



## steveindenmark (24 May 2021)

Just dont open this site. They wont chase you to return.


----------

